# BMW unveils technology that allows to change exterior color at CES 2022



## Eric

I don't care who you are, this is pretty freaking awesome.


----------



## quagmire

That will be a $30,000 option...... 

Kidding aside, that is damn impressive. If it is anywhere close to being reasonably priced IF it makes it to production RIP wraps.


----------



## SuperMatt

Eric said:


> I don't care who you are, this is pretty freaking awesome.



“All officers, we are following a white BMW headed south on I-95…. Oh wait, make that a green BMW…. Wait, is it blue now? WTF!”


----------



## DT

I saw this earlier today, it’s just, holy hell, could you imagine not having to worry about choosing a color?

Today I think I’ll drive silver, tomorrow?  Maybe black.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I sincerely hope that feature is turned off while driving.  Drivers are already easily distracted, color changing on the fly cars sounds like an unintended nightmare waiting to happen.  Drivers can't drive past a car safely on the side of the road without rubber necking, THIS?!!!


----------



## Herdfan

Would be a perfect getaway car for bank robberies.  Police would be out looking for a silver car and they are driving right past the roadblock in a black one.


----------



## fooferdoggie

the real question is cant you read on this car? its just a e ink screen so it should do text right?


----------



## DT

fooferdoggie said:


> the real question is cant you read on this car? its just a e ink screen so it should do text right?




Yes.  I can't wait to having a scrolling Tuck Frump ... ;D


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## AG_PhamD

quagmire said:


> That will be a $30,000 option......
> 
> Kidding aside, that is damn impressive. If it is anywhere close to being reasonably priced IF it makes it to production RIP wraps.




No it”ll be a subscription option 

Somehow I feel like the DMV and Police might take issue with this feature.


----------



## rdrr

AG_PhamD said:


> No it”ll be a subscription option
> 
> Somehow I feel like the DMV and Police might take issue with this feature.



Exactly my thought, and all those bank robbery movies wouldn't have to have the elaborate changing the car color scenes.


----------



## AG_PhamD

rdrr said:


> Exactly my thought, and all those bank robbery movies wouldn't have to have the elaborate changing the car color scenes.




If we were in the 90’s and BMW was still doing product placement in 007 movies, this technology would definitely be featured in a chase scene.


----------



## Yoused

AG_PhamD said:


> No it”ll be a subscription option



Yeah, it will be like those satellite security things, where you have to make a call to the control center to make the change.


----------



## ericwn

JayMysteri0 said:


> I sincerely hope that feature is turned off while driving. Drivers are already easily distracted, color changing on the fly cars sounds like an unintended nightmare waiting to happen. Drivers can't drive past a car safely on the side of the road without rubber necking, THIS?!!!




Good point actually. We should also have technology that stops smartphones being used while traveling at speed for the same reason.


----------



## DT

ericwn said:


> Good point actually. We should also have technology that stops smartphones being used while traveling at speed for the same reason.




We do, but it can be overridden because it would be extra tricky to ID the driver vs. a passenger (there are ways, but it would require additional car<>device communication/APIs, use of a phone key, etc.)


----------



## ericwn

DT said:


> We do, but it can be overridden because it would be extra tricky to ID the driver vs. a passenger (there are ways, but it would require additional car<>device communication/APIs, use of a phone key, etc.)




I sure hope this can be further enforced- I’ve already been in an accident with a driver t-boning me of the road while texting, and have lost my tolerance for that kind of behaviour since.


----------

